# Question about cream separator ?



## pjcrowe (Jun 9, 2011)

I am looking at getting a cream separator from Hamby dairy supply...
I'm wanting the Electric, 16 gallon per hour one. 
SKU: C-MC60

But....when I read about the product details, it says .... NOT recommended for use w/high butterfat milk,
such as that of Jersey cows.
Well, I have Nigerian Dwarf , LaMancha & 1 Nubian dairy goats.
My goats have high butterfat.... sooo 

Whats the deal ? I am confused.... I'm wanting to make butter & lots of it (LOL)
I thought I needed a cream separator ?

Can anyone help give advise on this and help clear up my confusion ? I am new at all of this 

Thanks
Paula


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Go ahead and use it for the goat milk high BF or not. I have one from Coburn that I love and use it on my goat milk. The cow milk I just skim off the cream and do not run it through the separator. Make sure you warm the milk to around 100 degrees and warm the separator as well by running hot water through it first. The warmth keeps everything moving through the machine. High BF milk tends to come from late lactation animals who also have the tendency to have higher SCC (somatic cell count). It is the somatic cells that clog up the sieves of the separator. It's just part of the deal with getting out the cream. Run at the minimum 4 gallons of milk, any less than that and it's not worth the clean up of the machine.


----------



## pjcrowe (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks Jennifer 

I'm going for it !

Paula


----------

